# So what is "Dad's Tool Shed"?



## jd.morrison (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey so I tried to access "Dad's Tool Shed" without any success. What is it?


----------



## turmeric (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm sure one of the male moderators has the password - I certainly don't!


----------



## bookslover (Aug 18, 2008)

It's a private, males-only site where men discuss men-oriented things. We're also planning to take over the world...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 18, 2008)

Can I have the password?


----------



## Quickened (Aug 18, 2008)

i'm interested as well


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 19, 2008)

I hear the boys get together for the PB version of Skull and Bones to discuss fast cars, home made brew, boxing, high stakes poker, cigars and the like. In fact, at the last meeting, after a spirited conversation about the teleological suspension of the ethical, they took turns field dressing domestic pets and practicing their chewing and spitting for distance and accuracy. Pretty gross all in all. I'm not sure that any normal men would want to drop in on that kind of action.


----------



## jd.morrison (Aug 19, 2008)

Not yet...


----------



## jd.morrison (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Josh


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 19, 2008)

Dad's tool shed is where Todd Peddler tells the young guys about the birds and the bees.


----------



## wturri78 (Aug 19, 2008)

Is this something that each individual guy on the forum needs to request access to?


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Aug 19, 2008)

I decided I wasn't old enough for it yet.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 19, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Dad's tool shed is where Todd Peddler tells the young guys about the birds and the bees.



Oh, so that explains why my homemade particle accelerator doesn't work. I thought that was what Todd was lecturing on.


----------



## jd.morrison (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## jd.morrison (Aug 19, 2008)

birds? bees? I don't understand?


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 19, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Dad's tool shed is where Todd Peddler tells the young guys about the birds and the bees.
> ...





YOU too? I thought it was a Popular Science build-it kit as well. So that explains why when I tried to make it work at home, I ended up with five kids and four grandkids!


----------



## bookslover (Aug 19, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...



That's because you used a two-pronged plug, when you needed a three-pronged plug. Particle accelerators need three prongs (and a couple of Double A batteries).


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 19, 2008)

bookslover said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Presbyterian said:
> ...


OK, I got that, but where on earth are all these kids coming from?

BTW, any mods got the time, I could use the password, too. My particle accelerator seems to be decelerating, which is real scary if its true that they are equivalents.


----------



## westminken (Aug 19, 2008)

I would much appreciate it too if a mod or admin would send me the password too.


----------



## westminken (Aug 19, 2008)

Would any gent that knows the password for the tool shed be a dear brother and let me in? Much thanks


----------



## Ivan (Aug 19, 2008)

Joshua said:


> I sent you a pm a few hours ago, I thought.



I just sent one too.


----------



## westminken (Aug 19, 2008)

sometimes it takes a while before a message gets to my inbox. thanks the three of you.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 19, 2008)

westminken said:


> sometimes it takes a while before a message gets to my inbox. thanks the three of you.



I sent a PM. You'll find that in "Your Notifications" in the Puritan Board.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 19, 2008)

Can I have a PW too?


----------



## bookslover (Aug 19, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> Can I have a PW too?



I'll gladly send it to you - for $38.50!


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 19, 2008)

heh. I sent it for a lot less than that.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks, Vic!

Here, I'll send you a beer instead.


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 19, 2008)

Nobody's sent one to me.... I'm feeling so left out.


----------



## jd.morrison (Aug 19, 2008)

WOW... It seems that I asked a question everyone wanted to know the answer to but no one asked... Interesting...


----------



## Brother John (Sep 18, 2008)

*Will one of you kind gentleman please send me the password for the "Tool Shed". Thanks in advance.*


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Sep 18, 2008)

!!!!!!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 18, 2008)

ManleyBeasley said:


> !!!!!!



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jd.morrison (Sep 18, 2008)

!!!!!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Sep 18, 2008)

You guys are such silly billies =P


----------



## Archlute (Sep 18, 2008)

ManleyBeasley said:


> !!!!!!





FrielWatcher said:


> ManleyBeasley said:
> 
> 
> > !!!!!!
> ...





jd.morrison said:


> !!!!!


----------



## cwjudyjr (Sep 18, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Can I have the password?



Me also? Thanks!!

Conrad


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Sep 18, 2008)

Archlute said:


> ManleyBeasley said:
> 
> 
> > !!!!!!
> ...


----------



## kalawine (Sep 18, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Can I have the password?



I'm interested too


----------



## Josiah (Sep 18, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> Can I have a PW too?





May also have the PW?


----------

